# My mix-is it balanced?



## Squeakers (Aug 4, 2012)

This is my homemade mix,would you consider it balenced for all types of mice? Or should i add/take something away?

Porridge oats, (high content)

Millet seeds,(low content)

Cornflakes,(medium content)

Sunflower seeds(low content)

Rabbit food(high content) - containing wheat,rodent biscuits,locust bean,soya bean,chopped herbs,oats.

Small size filled dog biscuits(low content)

Cracked up water biscuits(low content)

Rice crisps(low content)

***I try to make it more interesting for them,it is low in whaet altogether and not too much fat/protein from seeds and oils***


----------



## Georg14 (Oct 21, 2012)

heeey

your mix sounds good but just what out with the cornflakes as it is high in sugar ;-)
as for the rabbit food maybe use it as a supplement as rabbits have completely different needs from yyou could possibly give it to them once a week. have a very low amount of sunflower seeds are tehy are very fatty. what are te rice crisps made out of make sure there are no fillers artifical flavours or colours. if you are unsure if you are feeding them correctly you might be able to buy a vitamins and you add it to there water.

make sure you are feeding them veg and fruit 1-2 a week for good health

good luck, from georgia


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Sounds good to me!
I just usually try to make sure any mix I make is about 1/3 various seeds and 2/3 grain. Though I would suggest maybe decreasing the rabbit food a little but this totally depends on the preference of your mice. I have mice who won't even touch them so I have a whole new mix for them.


----------

